
13″ Retina MacBook Pro review: more pixels, less value - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/11/13-retina-macbook-pro-review-more-pixels-less-value/
======
gros-calin
please, won't you stop to publish Ars Technica papers? Probably everyone here
is subscribed on Ars.

~~~
carlosn

      Not everyone. And I know I won´t subscribe to anything.

